# Which A-MAZE-N Smoker



## bob2 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello, I have a brand new MES 30. I plan to make jerky, summer sausage, sausage, snack sticks, etc. from wild game.

It sounds like I probably want to use an A-MAZE-N smoker for the best smoke results but I'm confused on which one, and if I use pellets or dust.  Would the tube version or the 5x8 pellet smoker A-MAZE-N best suit my needs? Do I used pellets or dust?  Thanks


----------



## wild west (Dec 5, 2016)

I have both the maze and the 12 in tube. The maze I can use in my mes 30 but I prefer to use it with the mailbox mod. The tube puts out too much smoke for use inside the mes 30 and in my opinion too much for the mailbox mod also. I've only used pellets in both.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2016)

The 5x8 pellet tray can use dust or pellets.   I use both all depends on I am smoking.

The trays were made for the MES.


----------



## link (Dec 5, 2016)

I have the Maze for pellets (does dust as well), 2 12" tubes and the new 6"to 9" expandable tube. I tend to use the 12" tubes for most everything. they last 4+hours for me in my MES 30" and give the amount of smoke I am looking for.

The new expandable is great for when I cold smoke cheese or eggs as I can fill it and get 2+ hours at 6" which is what I like when doing cheese. I fill it 90 full, light it and when it goes out I am done.

The tray fits perfectly in the MES 30 and gives 11+ hours for the long overnight/all day smoke. 

So I say get one of each. If you ask me you cannot have too many smokers/smoking gadgets (but do not ask my wife she will have a different answer).

Hope that helps.

Link


----------



## bob2 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks all I think I'll start with the tray then.  What is deciding the factor of when you use dust vs pellets?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2016)

I use dust for cold smoking, because it will burn better without heat.

The pellets work well for hot smoking, because they won't catch fire in hot conditions.

Al


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I use dust for cold smoking, because it will burn better without heat.
> 
> The pellets work well for hot smoking, because they won't catch fire in hot conditions.
> 
> Al



:yeahthat:

I prefer dust when cold smoking as well...  it doesn't put out as much heat as the pellets do (even when both ends are lit)... Pellets for hot smoking ...


----------



## t84a (Dec 6, 2016)

Where is everyone putting the tray? I use a foil water pan that consumes an entire rack. The tray will consume another one. Post pics. Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2016)

bob2 said:


> Hello, I have a brand new MES 30. I plan to make jerky, summer sausage, sausage, snack sticks, etc. from wild game.
> 
> It sounds like I probably want to use an A-MAZE-N smoker for the best smoke results but I'm confused on which one, and if I use pellets or dust.  Would the tube version or the 5x8 pellet smoker A-MAZE-N best suit my needs? Do I used pellets or dust?  Thanks


If you are at a high altitude, you should get the Tube.

If not I recommend the 5 X 8 AMNPS.

I use Dust when I'm going to use Smoker Temps of less than 200°, or if I'm only going to fill one row, but I use my AMNS for that.

I use Pellets in my AMNPS for anything else.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2016)

t84a said:


> Where is everyone putting the tray? I use a foil water pan that consumes an entire rack. The tray will consume another one. Post pics. Thanks


Depends on which Smoker you have.

Bear


----------



## t84a (Dec 6, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Depends on which Smoker you have.
> 
> 
> Bear



MES 30


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2016)

t84a said:


> MES 30


Generation #1, #2, or #2.5 ??

Here's how to tell them apart:

*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

Bear


----------



## t84a (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the link. Gen 2


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2016)

t84a said:


> Thanks for the link. Gen 2


If it's the Gen #2, it has a big slanted Drip Plate that slopes down from right to left, and has a small water pan hanging in a square hole in the left.

Remove that water pan, and put the AMNPS over the hole that's left by removing the water pan.

This should allow an air flow up through that hole for your AMNPS.

You can set a Foil pan on the floor under the hole, in case any drips run down the Drip plate and drip through the hole.

Bear


----------



## stede (Dec 19, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Generation #1, #2, or #2.5 ??
> 
> Here's how to tell them apart:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2016)

Stede said:


> Hey Bear -
> 
> << New guy here with an MES30 Gen 1 with the same question.  Going to Dry Run a Brisket tomorrow as the inaugural cut through my new MES30 I just seasoned yesterday.  Picked up the AMAZEN Smoker Maze (and a 2lb box of their Hickory pellets bc I didn't want to chance an off-brand).  Looking for something to put 10-12 hours of smoke on an overnight brisket on the rack, and this little gizmo seems to be the right tool for the job.
> 
> With a 1 month old running the house here, I just can't lose any more sleep.  Wanted to make sure I know exactly how to use this thing and where to put it in the MES30gen1 (looks exactly like the first set of picture sin your link).  Thanks for any tips you can offer!


Yup---That first one is the Gen #1.

The AMNPS was actually designed (size) to fit on the support rods to the left of the chip burner assembly, in the Gen #1 MES30. You might have up to 1/4" of room to spare.

I never do overnight Smokes, because I keep mine on my front porch, and my whole house is wood (Logs).

So just be careful !!!

Here's a bunch of things you can do with an MES:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## tony gilbert (Feb 16, 2017)

bear ur awesome  mine is a Gen 2 with the chimney on top! but i was also curious as to where to put the tray.  thank you sir


----------



## tony gilbert (Feb 16, 2017)

i checked and if ur putting ur maze where ur water pan goes what about juices dripping down into the pelletts?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2017)

Tony Gilbert said:


> i checked and if ur putting ur maze where ur water pan goes what about juices dripping down into the pelletts?


I believe the best place for the AMNPS in the Gen #2 is to remove the little water pan & Straddle the square hole (left by removing the water pan) with the AMNPS.

You can put a throw-away Foil pan on the floor below the hole, in case any drips run down the slanted drip plate & drip through the hole.

If there's something directly above your AMNPS, that could drip on it, rig up a foil roof above it, or move the meat that might drip on it.

Bear


----------



## tony gilbert (Feb 16, 2017)

that last comment you said"move the meat"  OMG perfect!   i thought to my self  duh move the meat LOL!! thanks   im using it tomorrow! thanks for the help.   common sense should have showed me haha.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2017)

Tony Gilbert said:


> that last comment you said"move the meat"  OMG perfect!   i thought to my self  duh move the meat LOL!! thanks   im using it tomorrow! thanks for the help.   common sense should have showed me haha.


LOL---I was actually a little worried you'd think I was being a "Wise Guy".

Actually what I do is I cut a 9" X 11" Foil pan in half. Then I put one of the halves (upside down) on the rack above the AMNPS, so it shields the AMNPS from drips.

I save the other half for when the first half gets too full of baked on drippings (about 5 to 10 smokes depending on what you're smoking).

Bear


----------



## tony gilbert (Feb 16, 2017)

o yeah great idea!  can get some at dollar tree.    thanks bear.  and not offended made me laugh actually!    and once again army (vet) helping out Air force (vet)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2017)

Tony Gilbert said:


> o yeah great idea!  can get some at dollar tree.    thanks bear.  and not offended made me laugh actually!    and once again army (vet) helping out Air force (vet)


LOL---Fly Boys are good to have around !!

I used to watch them dive bomb & drop 500 pounders on VC Isle, almost daily.

Bear


----------



## tony gilbert (Feb 16, 2017)

1987-1997  security police


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2017)

Tony Gilbert said:


> 1987-1997  security police


Ouch---SPs---I saw some of them at Tan Sun Nhut Air Base, at Saigon in !969. Had to behave ourselves there!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My brother was an MP in Qui Nhon, in 1965 & 1966.

Bear


----------



## tony gilbert (Feb 16, 2017)

we loved to party! had some good parties with u army folk, in Panama  after Noriega got removed, and Saudi  during desert storm


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2017)

Tony Gilbert said:


> we loved to party! had some good parties with u army folk, in Panama  after Noriega got removed, and Saudi  during desert storm


No Flyers in my Base Camp (Dong Tam). Had about 8,000 Army, about 60 Navy, and a few Chu Hoi.

Bear


----------

